# Networking >  Broadcast Domain & Collision Domain

## amit_sara

What's Difference Between Broadcast doamin & Collision Domain.?

Define This into HUB,Switch & Router.?

----------


## kdeivasi

Collision domain is a logical area where the packets/frames get collied each other in a CSMA/CD ether network. All the hosts in that area trying to grab the access of the network/carrier to send out its data.
In the case of Hub all the ports/host are in the same collision domain, means that only on host can able to send the data. But in the case of switch each port in the switch has seperate collision domain as it has the intelligence upto
MAC layer.

Broadcast domain is logical area, where the brocast packets are heard by the hosts.
 In the case of Hub and all the ports/host are in the same broadcast domain.

VLAN configs in the siwtchs can able to divide the broadcast domain in the ethernet segment.

----------


## Jeebendu_bipa

When a broad cast packet is generated in a network it is forwarded to all the prots of a switch or hub because broad cast packets have no IP addres. Therefore switch or hub run under one broadcast domain.
When two hosts access the network at the same time (Suppose the entire network is free and PC1 and PC5 are accessing the ntwork at the same time) a collision occurs. In case of hub it run under one collision domain because it is a physical star topolgy device but working as bus but in case of switch, it tries prot to prot link there fore each port of a switch is a collision domain i.e. no of ports = no. of collision domain.
Routers don't support broadcast and broadcast packets are dropped by router.

----------


## willy

Thnaks for your posted

----------


## willy

what dos mean CSMA? please

----------


## mdashraf.nk

thankz for  ur post

----------


## varunhirve

Csma/cd ---stands for carrier sense multiple access collision detection..... Csma/ca------stands for carrier sense multiple access collision avoidence

----------


## sothearith

dear all guys,
am sothearith nowday am every poor about networking so i can't find agood job.
do you have good command to me.

----------


## divyaprakash001

> what dos mean CSMA? please


CSMA- - - Is one of the ethernet technologies for the smooth movt of data. . . 
                it stands  for Carrier Sense Multiple Access - - as the name says this is for the Env where many hosts/ nodes try to access a shared media to transmit its data.... A node senses the media for transmissions ... if there is one...it waits...again there r many types of waiting...(advanced)... if there is no transmission....this node transmits its data...while others wait...
In case ther is collision...the nodes become aware of this collision by the change in the amplitude...and do some activity so tat collision effect goes away...viz by using back off algo...
i hope this ll satisfy ur Query...

----------


## hari.pardha

> What's Difference Between Broadcast doamin & Collision Domain.?
> 
> Define This into HUB,Switch & Router.?


please explain indetail by using examples

----------


## get2ajay1981

Csma/cd ---stands for carrier sense multiple access collision detection

----------


## sdinesh

hi guys i'm new to networking, so my question may be very simple.
how can we identify whether there is an broadband connection is available or not in a system?
Plz Any one tel me about this..

----------


## rajesh786

about networking

----------


## raj3098

> What's Difference Between Broadcast doamin & Collision Domain.?
> 
> Define This into HUB,Switch & Router.?


Hi amit,

Hub works on a single broadcast domain and multiple collision domain, as it cannot read the headers means the address which is crried by the frames and packets, so it simply broadcasts them in the network. due to this it works on layer 1.

Switch works on layer 2 as it can read the frames i.e it can read the address and simply passes that required frame to only that machine who required it. So it simply shows that it works node to node without distrubing the whole network. this simply means Switch has single broadcast and single collosion domain as it works node to node in a LAN.

Routers are layer 3 devices which breakes the broadcast domains to create multiple networks and to provide inter network connectivity. :Smile:

----------


## kazemmirzayi

Switch has multiple collision domain, because each port of switch is a collision domain.

----------


## sonux

Broadcast is a type of network communication, where an Ethernet Frame sent from one computer in delivered to all the devices in a LAN. Broadcast means "deliver a copy to all devices". Networks need broadcasts to function. 

Collision domain is "all the devices in a half-duplex shared media" and Broadcast domain consists of all the devices which a broadcast is delivered.

----------

